# Insurance for pet



## zgil86 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am looking for an affordable insurance for my almost 5 month old pup. I live in IL. If you have an insurance for your pet, what do you use? How much do you pay a month? Deductible? Any recommendations?

*

Please advice!

Thank you


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

There are many different plans you can go with just google pet insurance. Healthy Paws, Pet Plan, and Trupanion are three of the big ones. If you go to their websites you can get a free quote. Most run between 25-50 dollars a month depending on the coverage you want. 

I will be purchasing a plan from Pet Plan this month. I live in Ohio and for $26.00 a month I can get a plan with a $10,000 annual claim limit with a $200 deductible and 80% payout. Plan even covers genetic problems like HD


----------



## gooberlx (Oct 25, 2013)

Shopping out insurances for my pup as well. Personally, I think I like the way Healthy Paws's annual deductible operates the most. But I don't like the 12-month waiting period for hip dysplasia. I've been given no reason to worry, but I'm paranoid like that.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have Petplan for Nikki and they have been great. We file regular claims due to her health issues and I usually get a check within two weeks. There are many threads on this topic already, just search for "health insurance".

Here is one: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/159747-health-insurance-opinions.html


----------

